# Getting ready for my RAI



## Steppenwood (Feb 6, 2016)

Got my cancerous thyroid out 3 weeks ago. No problems, healing nicely. To make a long story short, my doctor told me to stop taking my levothyroxine for a month to get my thyroid levels down. He also mentioned that I'll be slowing down and getting "sluggish". At that point, I wonder I'll be safe to drive and/or operate machinery at my job.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I would agree about the heavy equipment and driving (though thinking of giving up my levo at this stage would make me think my dr had gone crazy). But when I was more hypo than I am now, I had some issues driving. There is actually an old thread floating around on the subject that started with an article that basically stated that driving while severely hypo was similar to DWI ( http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/10771-hypothyroidism-may-lead-to-impaired-driving/ )


----------

